# Canadian living in USA



## harjinder (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I recently moved from New York to Chicago and I am looking for an opportunity in the financial field.

I have worked for 3 years at a brokerage firm in New York. I was on a TN visa. My visa since then expired and I'm currently on a H-4 visa.

I have been looking for a job for about a year now. I have been getting calls for jobs but the companies do not offer sponsorship.

I would appreciate if you guys could provide guidance on companies that do offer sponsorship or other ideas for Canadians living the USA.

Thank you!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

"3 years at a brokerage" does not give any information about your skill set.


----------



## harjinder (Oct 12, 2010)

Before moving the US, I worked at Computershare in their corporate actions department handling customer service calls.

In New York, I worked an alternative investments consultant. I was doing anyhing from reviewing documentation to approve REITs, purchasing, redeeming and transferring shares.

In addition, I have a bachelors in economics. I'm also fluent in english, french and punjabi.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

harjinder said:


> Before moving the US, I worked at Computershare in their corporate actions department handling customer service calls.
> 
> In New York, I worked an alternative investments consultant. I was doing anyhing from reviewing documentation to approve REITs, purchasing, redeeming and transferring shares.
> 
> In addition, I have a bachelors in economics. I'm also fluent in english, french and punjabi.


Pulling teeth:>) 
Jack of all trades in a brokerage shop ... what licenses do you currently hold?

Unless you have a degree in languages and are a certified translator French and Punjabi may come in handy but will not get you a visa.


----------

